# Natural Selection 2



## trueg115 (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anyone played this? I normally dont play any single video game very long but I have been playing this for 1-2 years or since it came out. Its a game on Steam that is currently only a few dollars through the humble bundle where you pay whatever you like. Its worth checking out since its a very complex game where marines are pitted against aliens.

http://www.naturalselection2.com/

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/12/04/too-humble-to-handle-the-humble-jumbo-bundle/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+rockpapershotgun/steam+(Rock,+Paper,+Shotgun:+Steam+RSS)


----------

